# newest piece



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

did this one today.took up most of his back and took 7 hours.It needs some touchup but that will be later im pretty exausted.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

All I can think of is-----OUCH...


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, I'll bet that hurt, it's right on his spine!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry.....I just don't get it? Tattoo's in general.

Especially on pretty women.  Makes them look like Graffiti Bridge.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good!!!! Ouch is right but looks good!!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

X-Shark said:


> Sorry.....I just don't get it? Tattoo's in general.
> 
> Especially on pretty women.  Makes them look like Graffiti Bridge.


same reason why someone would dump cubic dollars into fixing up an old center console gas powered boat.Different strokes for different folks Bobby.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Ouch indeed!!!

Very nice work Will...you do have a talent for that. I have seen your work and I am quite impressed by it.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice work Will


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

x2!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice work is there deals for pffers??


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> nice work is there deals for pffers??


"If'n you can't make money off yer friends, who would you make money off?"

"We consider everyone to be our friends, everyone is already paying the special friends rate..."

These are my 2 favorite pricing quotes I learned from business owners...

Brent


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

how are courtney's wings???


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

bbarton13 said:


> nice work is there deals for pffers??


Yes


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

corrinas2 said:


> how are courtney's wings???


There a work in progress.Stil have 2 more colors to put in.Heres a couple more ive done over the past week.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

nice work will, still waiting on my doggie portrait tattoo though


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice will very nice....


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm ready for mine whenever you get the time


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I got 2 from Will in the middle of this week. Nothing special but they turned out great. He really does have a nack for this stuff.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> same reason why someone would dump cubic dollars into fixing up an old center console gas powered boat.Different strokes for different folks Bobby.


It's not the same at all. Put your art into something other than ones body. [Car, boat, etc]

I was watching a MTV program [Not something I normally do.] It was about 4 different people wanting to have their tattoos removed. This was because they wanted better jobs and couldn't get them with tattoo sticking out everywhere.

Now I know this is a mindset thing. It's more like when men first had long hair [think the '60's when the Beatles hit the era.]

But your hair can be cut. This ink stuff don't wash off! There are many business owners that would not want you representing there business with tats hanging out all over you. There are customers of a establishment that would be offended by them. It portrays a Bad boy / Bad girl....Thug / Tramp effect.

Just my observations and $.01 input.


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

*No one is as good at "everthing" like you are X.*

You think that if you did't do it then it should be of little consequince or of lesser value (social or monetary). I have read how you tear everybody's work ect. to pieces on here and quite frankly would rather you keep your negitive comments to yourself. But you probably will come back with some reply as to how much far superior you are to everyone else on the forum!!!!!


X-Shark said:


> It's not the same at all. Put your art into something other than ones body. [Car, boat, etc]
> 
> I was watching a MTV program [Not something I normally do.] It was about 4 different people wanting to have their tattoos removed. This was because they wanted better jobs and couldn't get them with tattoo sticking out everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

its opinionated input........art is different to everyone. it's a much truer sense of art and self expression that redoing or modifying a boat.....my opinion.

tattoo's have been around since long before you and I. how many tattoo's have you seen on me? yet I have numerous and some large ones at that and have had many for 25 yrs plus, obviously I plan on more.

all of mine have very distinctive meaning and reason to me and are not just some ink.

you are correct in that it's not always accepted by everyone and sometimes done with regret that's why a lot of thought should be put in before ever getting one as to what it will be or where it will be placed.

my first exposure to them was from my grandfather....a Baptist preacher. he was in the Navy and had some pin up girls on his forearms.....obviously he regretted it after becoming a preacher and routinely hid them with long sleeve shirts but they where still a part of who he was and played a role in who he became......

if you believe they are a fad, you might want to brush up on it's history a bit.....

some just have ink put on but not everyone......it's a much higher form of art than most because it's part of who you are and something that up until just recently, never went away.......that boat will eventually fade, rot and go away.......


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I will say.... I'm glad I never got any when I was in the Navy,as a lot of guys did....but that is me....some are very tasteful and to each there own....my daughters both have them, and I hope they don't regret it in the future and it doesn't cost them future employment .....

Very nice work Will....you are very talented indeed in a lot you do


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

We are on the same page Brnbser. 

Fishmonger...It's obvious that you do not understand me. Maybe this will help, as it portrays me and my beliefs pretty darn good.


"As someone with high self-confidence, you feel quite comfortable interacting with other people. Indeed, you find the company of others very stimulating and enjoy meeting new people. Your relaxed demeanor in groups makes people around you comfortable too. Perhaps because you feel comfortable talking about yourself, others tend to enjoy being around you and perceive you as socially competent.

The confidence that helps you feel comfortable talking to people also spills into your own personal beliefs about yourself. Although you have several strengths, it’s likely that you also acknowledge and accept your weaknesses. But unlike some people, you take full responsibility for your actions—you rarely regret things you’ve done in the past and are not embarrassed easily.

Perhaps the defining feature that sets you apart from most people is the exceptionally high standards that you set for yourself. Your competence in social gatherings as well as at work should provide ample evidence for this. With these characteristics, it’s very likely that people come to you for advice and generally think of you as someone with leader-like qualities. "


My statements were NEVER about Will's artistic talents and they are good by the way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I imagine sitting in that position for 7 hours is pretty strenuous. Cool tat


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

*old school*

I am retired Navy and have never had a tat. Came across this photo expose and if I were to get one it would be retro/historical of a nautical/fishing nature. Like the pig and chicken on the feet in the slideshow at the following link.

Another historic tat from the tall ship sailing days is crosses on both feet believed to ward off shark attack if you went into the water. Slideshow link:
http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2009/05/22/arts/20090523-tattoo-slideshow_index.html


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Will...lookin forward to seeing Courts wings when all the colors are done


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well said scott...don't be hatin' on bobby...i've never had a desire for a tatt on my body but, to each thier own...both my kids have them and they are tasteful...have many friends with them...no problem...just not for me...

artwork looks good will...


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

all my tats have a meaning to my life... from the heart ying yang, my kids intials in there own heart, with my son who passed has his angel wings already, to my eagle (the time my kids dad set me free,, and now my dream catcher (thanks Will for doing it), because i'm finally catching all my dreams.. my tats each have a special meaning to me and can be hidden if I need them to be...


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I only have 1 as of right now, i plan to get atleast 1 more they all do and will have some sort of value i think thats what tattoos are about. mine is a reminder of the life i live. my next one will be a reminder of someone that was very special to me.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I am retired Navy and have never had a tat. Came across this photo expose and if I were to get one it would be retro/historical of a nautical/fishing nature. Like the pig and chicken on the feet in the slideshow at the following link.
> 
> Another historic tat from the tall ship sailing days is crosses on both feet believed to ward off shark attack if you went into the water. Slideshow link:
> Ink at Sea - The New York Times > Arts > Slide Show > Slide 1 of 12


My dad had the pig and rooster. Seem to have worked because he didn't drown! They were just good old fashioned black tatoos though. No fancy color. I've been thinking a lot recently about getting the same.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Times have changed.Tattoos once belonged to sailors,circus sideshows and bikers.They are becoming alot more mainstreamed now.I wouldn't recommend someone getting a sleeve if they plan on pursuing a career in business but on the same note times have definitely changed.I don't think a qualified person should be disenfranchised of a good job because they decided to redecorate.Hopefully in today's society people are a little more open minded.Just one thing to remember Bobby.Never Judge a book by its cover.Think of your body as an old house or boat.Maybe there comes a time for some new decoration or paint.Tattoos dont make people people make there tattoos.Some tell story.All mine definitly have meaning to me.Some people will never get em some people do.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Tramp stamp, not judging thats just what I heard they were called. looks like good work, and a waste of money.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Tattoos never really caught on with my generation. You would see a few on bikers, military etc. but not in the mainstream. I see that they are a lot more popular now.
Just a word of advice - don't get them anywhere that you can't cover up - face, neck, lower legs on women, etc.
Trust me when I say this - you will see things a LOT differently when you are 50 than you do when you are 20 and you might not think that dragon on your back is all that cool anymore. Tattoos in readily seen places can affect your career also.
Not condemning, just giving you something to think about.


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

_shoot some people get tats when they are young and dont want them when they are older thats me but ya know what its not wheather I like or you like lol ,more like _
_does the person who wants the Tat like it._

_haha after so many years ya kinda get to the point where you dont care who dont , or who does aprove lol_


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

*Newest piece*

Camera phione sucks.loses alot of the detail.here is my latest piece


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

:notworthy: dang I tell ya what you can handle some pain for sure , That is an awsome tattoo , I have to tell ya anyone that could sit through something like that wow patience and a whole lot of nerve --I have two small ones did it when I was a yungin -older now but Ive been around long enough to know it is very common these days Its almost like --not do you have a tat but how many -lol I like yours on you lol mine I have noticed over the years want to fade --now that I dont like :no:


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah the pain factor is a little more intense when your doing it on yourself.You cant distract it because you have to follow the needle.I think this is the last one im going to put on my arm.Its pretty filled in and i dont want it to look like a clusterfuk.Im definitly thinking about opening my own shop especially after walking in some of these shops and seeing some of the garbage they charge people for.word of mouth goes A LONG WAYS in this profession because people are very particular.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking good! Lets see some more pics.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

here is a better pic i took with a digital and a few more i have done the past couple weeks
These are my jailhouse tattoos.LOL


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

what is that???


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Realtor said:


> what is that???


Its a phoenix bird


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

the metal looking things sticking out if his/her back?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I think he was asking about the body piercing.

Skip


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> the metal looking things sticking out if his/her back?


just an uneducated guess but my guess would be a bully button piercing


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

:thumbup: I like the one on the ankle and foot lol--nice tat there yep I do like it -- I wish I had just maybe got one like that I would have been hapier I think lol


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> just an uneducated guess but my guess would be a bully button piercing


yes because you have to actually be educated to make an educated one.and a little bit of talent also helps.not copy and paste


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> yes because you have to actually be educated to make an educated one



This from our resident Harvard grad.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

-=Desperado=- said:


> yes because you have to actually be educated to make an educated one.and a little bit of talent also helps.not copy and paste


Please post your education resume for us...prove us all wrong about your vast knowledge and schooling:notworthy:

p.s your jailhouse tat degree is not to be included nor your slop and spread stucco masters degree


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fisheye48 said:


> Please post your education resume for us...prove us all wrong about your vast knowledge and schooling:notworthy:
> 
> p.s your jailhouse tat degree is not to be included nor your slop and spread stucco masters degree


Dont you have some ditches to go dig.Jealousy is eating you up dude.Get it under control before you start writing me love letters and dressing up in your moms clothes.Better yet go here Jobs Online - Jobs Search and Listings at JobsOnlineand get off your ass so you can not sit around and stalk me all day.I bet you sit in front of the computer waiting for me to get home from work(yes i work for a living) so you can have someone to talk to.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> just an uneducated guess but my guess would be a bully button piercing


 
Oh Crap, I did not even notice the tat was on the front of a body, must noe have been very observant when I posted that question


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Realtor said:


> Oh Crap, I did not even notice the tat was on the front of a body, must noe have been very observant when I posted that question


yea that was def a blonde moment


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Des,,,, Have u ever been in Military??


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Des,,,, Have u ever been in Military??


naw but i been to jail once or twice


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Sorry.....I just don't get it? Tattoo's in general.
> 
> Especially on pretty women.  Makes them look like Graffiti Bridge.


I kinda have to agree with shark. I feel Tats are like fake boobs. Whatever it takes to make someone look at you.


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

each to his own ! I say -thats whats so great about the ole USA .
Do what you want , and say what you want , Be what you want , If everyone looked alike it would be a very dull world .


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Did this one Sunday for a friend


----------



## coolhasworms4u (Jul 6, 2010)

awsome!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm with King Crab...just like fake boobs, padded bras etc. Personally, I think it is a statement about personal inability to verbally communicate, so you put it on a tat. Kinda like sign language. just my .02.

But Will, you do have talent in the area of art, and you obviously are doing a lot of work for a lot of friends. Hope you have some business talent and are making money from these. What is the hourly rate for a top artist? $25? $35? $50? Congratulations, You should be doing very well for yourself.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

fishn4real...most tattoo parlors charge $80-150/hour....not sure how much the tattoo artist gets out of that, but I'd bet at least 50%.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

finz50 said:


> fishn4real...most tattoo parlors charge $80-150/hour....not sure how much the tattoo artist gets out of that, but I'd bet at least 50%.


Thanks for the info finz. Equating that to other businesses/industries, the employee would get 25-30% of the gross which could be $20-$50 per hour. That ain't chump change.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

fishn4real said:


> Thanks for the info finz. Equating that to other businesses/industries, the employee would get 25-30% of the gross which could be $20-$50 per hour. That ain't chump change.


Where im at now it's 40/60 and its 90 to 125 an hour depending how intriquite unless its custom work so an 8 hr piece will equate to around 560 not counting custom art design time and research.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

That's some pretty decent coin. Nice job!!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Sorry.....I just don't get it? Tattoo's in general.
> 
> Especially on pretty women.  Makes them look like Graffiti Bridge.


I agree, kinda like putting curb-feelers on a '69 Boss 302.

But I can appreciate art and that is a work of art on his back .

The eye on top is just .....intense !


----------

